# SomosunO C.C. banquet



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















more info to come..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 22 2010, 11:47 AM~16688575
> *
> 
> SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010..
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 22 2010, 01:27 P~16688892
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


You wanna join us carnal?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 22 2010, 01:27 PM~16688892
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)

*TTMFT*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS4Life_@Feb 23 2010, 12:43 AM~16696675
> *TTMFT
> *


si :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

up....


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Feb 22 2010, 03:37 PM~16690344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take lots of tetas pics :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 23 2010, 04:56 PM~16702460
> *si cabron mandame tu private jet  :biggrin:
> take lots of tetas pics  :cheesy:
> *


ha huevo!!! i got you carnal. ill make sure to wear a push up bra and a low cut shirt to show a lotta cleavege


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 23 2010, 04:56 PM~16702460
> *si cabron mandame tu private jet  :biggrin:
> take lots of tetas pics  :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: its in the shop.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 23 2010, 04:00 PM~16702496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:banghead:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

So who's gonna go


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ttmft


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 22 2010, 11:47 AM~16688575
> *
> 
> SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010..
> ...















































old school will be there we will suport all come and have fun with old school members only car club of chicago 15 year anniversary at the home of the bears


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 08:44 PM~16745098
> *
> *


looks like ur opening wide for my cock :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2010, 07:52 PM~16745157
> *looks like ur opening wide for my cock  :biggrin:
> *


***.. man i think if u bring me up there, we gunna be crackin more jokes than anything.. prob wont get any work done


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 08:59 PM~16745211
> ****.. man i think if u bring me up there, we gunna be crackin more jokes than anything.. prob wont get any work done
> *


fuck naw shit gonna be all fucked up. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

EL BARRIO C.C will b there for support just like SomosunO was there for us :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Feb 28 2010, 09:08 PM~16753893
> *EL BARRIO C.C  will b there for support just like  SomosunO  was there for us  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias carnal!!! see you this weekend at da world of wheels :biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

4 SURE HOMIE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Feb 28 2010, 11:36 PM~16756089
> *4 SURE HOMIE
> *


 :cheesy: mis barbitas de borregito!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 24 2010, 01:57 PM~16712096
> *So who's gonna go
> *


:dunno:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

QUE HONDA PINCHE LOUIES :wave:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

SONG"S GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

BACK TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

BACK TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ttmft


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 3 2010, 06:27 PM~16787230
> *Ttmft
> *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

THE THROWBACK BANQUET


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 5 2010, 12:10 AM~16802152
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 5 2010, 12:13 AM~16802170
> *
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*TTMFT for the homies*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

lets keep this on top!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 5 2010, 10:32 AM~16804678
> *TTMFT for the homies
> *


you best go get fitted nukka cause we needs to see you in a tux :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ttmt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2010, 10:41 PM~16810003
> *you best go get fitted nukka  cause we needs to see you in a tux  :biggrin:
> *


This might end up being the event I do that for famo... you never know  


*TTMFT for my camaradas*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 8 2010, 10:52 AM~16827292
> *This might end up being the event I do that for famo... you never know
> ALL the material they need :happysad:*


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT :h5:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 8 2010, 12:33 PM~16828130
> *hey fuck it you got time to get fitted so they can get ALL the material they need  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some of the pictures of the outside.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 9 2010, 12:45 PM~16839007
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pobre chinitas are gonna be workin they ass off


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wahahaha


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

ORIGINALES FOUR-LIFE WILL BE IN DA HOOOUUUUSSSEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElGalloNegro86_@Mar 12 2010, 11:06 AM~16869945
> *ORIGINALES FOUR-LIFE WILL BE IN DA HOOOUUUUSSSEEEEE!!!!!!
> *


Just make sure you keep me away from any hot things :happysad:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2010, 07:39 PM~16875039
> *Just make sure you keep me away from any hot things :happysad:
> *


Lmao. con que te quemastes dat day bro?? i vaguely remember what happened after all them shots n beer we had had. Lol


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElGalloNegro86_@Mar 15 2010, 03:18 PM~16897417
> *Lmao. con que te quemastes dat day bro?? i vaguely remember what happened after all them shots n beer we had had. Lol
> *


That wasn't chicharron u smelled carnal that was me :happysad:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 16 2010, 12:57 PM~16906785
> *:boink:
> *


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2010, 09:15 PM~16901793
> *That wasn't chicharron u smelled carnal that was me :happysad:
> *


PERO POR QUE :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ttmft


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Mar 16 2010, 08:15 PM~16910877
> *PERO POR QUE :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i burnt my self like a pendejo.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2010, 10:59 AM~16916123
> *i burnt my self like a pendejo.*




 thats all i saw..


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Had a bad ass time with the SomosunO homies this past Saturday........

"PRES. SAID AS WE WERE ON OUR 10TH SHOT LETS SEE WHAT THE SOLITOS BOYS ARE MADE OF AT OUR BANQUET" sooooo get the bottles ready for that day homies!*


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 22 2010, 11:47 AM~16688575
> *
> 
> SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010..
> ...


ORALE CARNALES , WE WILL SEE YOU THERE !


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Mar 25 2010, 09:49 AM~16996214
> *ORALE CARNALES , WE WILL SEE YOU THERE !
> *


THANKS CARNAL!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 24 2010, 07:38 AM~16983808
> *Had a bad ass time with the SomosunO homies this past Saturday........
> 
> "PRES. SAID AS WE WERE ON OUR 10TH SHOT LETS SEE WHAT THE SOLITOS BOYS ARE MADE OF AT OUR BANQUET" sooooo get the bottles ready for that day homies!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 26 2010, 10:36 AM~17007370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: no tequilla for me...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 29 2010, 11:46 AM~17033222
> *:ugh: no tequilla for me...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C. HOPES TO SEE ALL OF YOU AT OUR 15TH ANNIV BANQUET SOLDIER'S FIELD SEPT 18 2010. FULL SIT DOWN DINNER TWO DJ'S OPEN BAR AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE. SO GET YOUR TICKETS NOW....................................


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 30 2010, 03:28 PM~17045842
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Apr 7 2010, 11:18 AM~17122700
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2010, 07:52 PM~16844037
> *some of the pictures of the outside.
> 
> 
> ...















































more photos to come get your tickets call gator 773-727-*7533 jose thanks for your support you got your tickets thanks OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CHICAGO CAR CLUB


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Apr 8 2010, 12:31 PM~17135011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE HAVE TWO BIG SREANS THAT WE WILL BE USEING AND YOU CAN SEE THE FIELD FROM YOUR TABLE AND WE WILL HAVE CARS ON THE HALL ABOUT 15 CARS OPEN BAR AND SITE DON DINNER 2 DJS COME DRESS TO IMPRESS ALL CLUBS WELCOME


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2010, 06:44 AM~17074263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PA RIBA !! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Apr 18 2010, 02:46 PM~17228699
> *PA RIBA !!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Apr 8 2010, 01:31 PM~17135011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RO_GILBERTO (May 12, 2010)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@May 17 2010, 05:36 PM~17519424
> *
> *





























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17333032
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: *TTT*


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2010, 08:50 AM~17539215
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: TTT
> *


May 30th we have a cruise spot to hang out (Buzz Bomb 6301 w 73rd street)by fordcity mall in the bedford park area since the LRM show is a wrap for that date... More info will be posted..


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2010, 07:52 PM~16844037
> *some of the pictures of the outside.
> 
> 
> ...



When are you guys going to start selling tickets? :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 20 2010, 05:00 PM~17554355
> *When are you guys going to start selling tickets?    :biggrin:
> *


soon we just had a problem wit the printer so we gettin a new batch made


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT 

:wave:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Old School Members Only will be hosting a car show July 25, 2010.. More details will be posted in the up coming weeks... :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 20 2010, 05:00 PM~17554355
> *When are you guys going to start selling tickets?    :biggrin:
> *


  tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. we'll be out at south side cruiser's and selective styles picnic this sunday homie...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















 tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. 


for more information call..

jose @ 847 975 5960

angel @ 708 466 3853

beto @ 414 331 7061


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















 tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. 
for more information call..

jose @ 847 975 5960

angel @ 708 466 3853

beto @ 414 331 7061


----------



## ragtop1 (Mar 11, 2009)

ttt to somosuno you guys in the mil all ways show support i will be there


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ragtop1_@Jul 10 2010, 11:02 AM~18010184
> *ttt to somosuno you guys in the mil all ways show support i will be there
> *


  we try homie..


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first throw back banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















 tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. 
for more information call..

jose @ 847 975 5960

angel @ 708 466 3853

beto @ 414 331 7061


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Together will be there. Fierro pariente.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first *Throw Back* Banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















 tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. 
for more information call..

jose @ 847 975 5960

angel @ 708 466 3853

beto @ 414 331 7061


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*Trying to get a head count homies.... TTT for a bad ass event thats coming up*_* :yes: 





































*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 8 2010, 11:56 AM~18515321
> *Trying to get a head count homies.... TTT for a bad ass event thats coming up :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


*
So how many fucker!*


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 22 2010, 09:42 AM~18111261
> *
> 
> SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first Throw Back Banquet November 13th 2010..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 15 2010, 11:00 PM~18580303
> *So how many fucker!
> *


_I'm thinking 17 if not more_


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 29 2010, 09:21 AM~18691456
> *I'm thinking 17 if not more
> *


i dont wanna hear 17 and have you buy 2 fucker


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Sep 16 2010, 10:56 AM~18582842
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey homie just wondering if you guys will have tickets at the show on sunday cuz i need 4 and i know some of our members want more just let me know. thanks :wave: :wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Sep 30 2010, 07:48 PM~18705825
> *hey homie just wondering if you guys will have tickets at the show on sunday cuz i need 4 and i know some of our members want more just let me know. thanks  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yes we will have tickets sunday jose or angle should have them. or just hit any of us up at the show and let us know who needs them :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 30 2010, 04:47 PM~18704284
> *i dont wanna hear 17 and have you buy 2 fucker
> *


_*No way famo we gonna support our brothas don't trip.....went and collected Birdmans money last night and everyone elses tomorrow*_


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 1 2010, 10:21 AM~18710710
> *No way famo we gonna support our brothas don't trip.....went and collected Birdmans money last night and everyone elses tomorrow
> *


ok mas te vale cabron.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

got my 3 peice imported from greenspan arriba


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Sep 30 2010, 07:48 PM~18705825
> *hey homie just wondering if you guys will have tickets at the show on sunday cuz i need 4 and i know some of our members want more just let me know. thanks  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  we will be there with tickets homie..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Oct 2 2010, 01:28 AM~18716535
> *got my 3 peice imported from greenspan arriba
> *


yaw sell any tickets yet??? member theres only 6 weeks left :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 1 2010, 11:48 PM~18716172
> *ok mas te vale cabron.
> *


_Picked up the last $130.00 today famo should be runnin' into Pres the next day or 2 .... total is 14 ..... other couple and our homie couldn't get off work_ :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 4 2010, 09:59 AM~18730596
> *Picked up the last $130.00 today famo should be runnin' into Pres the next day or 2 .... total is 14 ..... other couple and our homie couldn't get off work :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: its all good famo 14 sounds good enough


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 4 2010, 09:59 AM~18730596
> *Picked up the last $130.00 today famo should be runnin' into Pres the next day or 2 .... total is 14 ..... other couple and our homie couldn't get off work :happysad:
> *


he should be executed for not getting off.. whose boss?  ill have a word with him!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_TTMFT for the homies_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_TTMFT_


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 5 2010, 09:57 PM~18746713
> *TTMFT
> *


THANKS FAMO!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*ANYBODY THAT'S GONNA BE PURCHASING TICKETS FOR THE SomosunO BANQUET. NEED TO PURCHASE THE TICKETS BY OR NO LATER THAN NOV 1ST. THE BANQUET HALL NEEDS TO HAVE AN EXACT HEAD COUNT ON HOW MANY PEOPLE WILL BE THERE. 
IF YOU NEED TO PURCHASE TICKETS CALL
JOSE @ 847 975 5960

ANGEL @ 708 466 3853

BETO @ 414 331 7061

OR YOU CAN SEND ME OR LOUIES90 A PM AND WE CAN GET SOME FOR YOU. THANKS AGAIN AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T T T


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

hi


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

_*A SET OF WIRE WHEELS (13-14) WILL BE RAFFLED OFF TO CLUBS THAT PURCHASE A WHOLE TABLE. *_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 7 2010, 01:32 PM~18760445
> *A SET OF WIRE WHEELS (13-14) WILL BE RAFFLED OFF TO CLUBS THAT PURCHASE A WHOLE TABLE.
> *


 :0 foe reels?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 7 2010, 01:32 PM~18760445
> *A SET OF WIRE WHEELS (13-14) WILL BE RAFFLED OFF TO CLUBS THAT PURCHASE A WHOLE TABLE.
> *


 thats bad ass


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 8 2010, 09:08 AM~18765972
> *:0 foe reels?
> *


yes got da call from prez tuesday :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

4 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_TTMFT_


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

tt uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SomosunO (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

couple more weeks left to get your tickets! :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2010, 10:20 AM~18798974
> *couple more weeks left to get your tickets! :cheesy:
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_TTMFT for a bad ass event comng up_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SomosunO_@Oct 11 2010, 06:24 PM~18785463
> *
> *


see you vatos in chicago


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Oct 17 2010, 08:35 PM~18836570
> *see you vatos in chicago
> *


when? :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT IS GONNA BE A HELL OF A GOOD TIME :biggrin:  :nicoderm: 


TOGETHER C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFFECT :naughty: :run: :sprint: :h5:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_TTMFT_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 18 2010, 03:58 PM~18843404
> *CAN'T WAIT IS GONNA BE A HELL OF A GOOD TIME :biggrin:    :nicoderm:
> TOGETHER C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFFECT :naughty:  :run:  :sprint:  :h5:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_SomosunO banquet TTMFT_


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :wow:  :biggrin: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

NEED TO PURCHASE 7 TICKETS. LET ME KNOW EASIEST WAY TO GET MONEY TO SOMEONE AND WHO I SHOULD CALL.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Oct 21 2010, 04:41 PM~18873079
> *NEED TO PURCHASE 7 TICKETS. LET ME KNOW EASIEST WAY TO GET MONEY TO SOMEONE AND WHO I SHOULD CALL.
> *


 call our chicago prez homie.. we'll somehow get you them tickets..

his names angel carnal..
ANGEL @ 708 466 3853


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

7 days left to purchase your tickets!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

Orale Carnales ! looking foward to it . PA RIBA !


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

come on homies.. tickets going by fast now.. get your tickets before we're out.. ticket sales end on sunday.. the place needs a complete head count.. no tickets will be sold at the door... dont miss out on a bad ass time!  


heres a list of hotels around the area.. dont need the homies getting dui's and not being able to lowride next summer... 





Hilton of oak lawn
9333 s. cicero 
phone# 708-425-7800

Holiday inn chicago midway
6624 s. cicero
phone# 708-563-6490

Marriot chicago midway
6520 s. cicero
312-592-2500

sleep inn
6650 s. cicero ave
phone# 708-594-0001


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 25 2010, 03:03 PM~18903904
> * come on homies.. tickets going by fast now.. get your tickets before we're out.. ticket sales end on sunday.. the place needs a complete head count.. no tickets will be sold at the door... dont miss out on a bad ass time!
> heres a list of hotels around the area.. dont need the homies getting dui's and not being able to lowride next summer...
> Hilton of oak lawn
> ...


6 days to go :wow: for tickets


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 26 2010, 01:16 PM~18912900
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 26 2010, 03:37 PM~18914196
> *:uh:
> *


 dont interrupt me when im cumming!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*5DAYS LEFT!! *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2010, 10:27 AM~18921522
> *5DAYS LEFT!!
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

four days left!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO PURCHASE TICKETS!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO C.C.
BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010 CHATEAU BUSCHE
11535 SOUTH CICERO AVENUE
ALSIP, IL 60803 
TICKETS= $65

GIVE THESE GUYS A CALL IF YOU NEED ANY TICKETS.

INFO AND TICKETS: JOSE 847-975-5960 ANGEL 708-466-3853 BETO 414-331-7061

*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO PURCHASE TICKETS!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO C.C.
BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010 CHATEAU BUSCHE
11535 SOUTH CICERO AVENUE
ALSIP, IL 60803 
TICKETS= $65

GIVE THESE GUYS A CALL IF YOU NEED ANY TICKETS.

INFO AND TICKETS: JOSE 847-975-5960 ANGEL 708-466-3853 BETO 414-331-7061

*


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 31 2010, 08:13 PM~18954854
> *does anybody have the phone number to OPG (original parts group) in so-cal? thanks in advance
> *


*The Outfit CC
*
will be there


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 31 2010, 08:49 PM~18955444
> *The Outfit CC
> 
> will be there
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 31 2010, 08:49 PM~18955444
> *The Outfit CC
> 
> will be there
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

AztecA C.C. 
Will Be There :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

ViejitoS will be there
:yes:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

if the banquet is over at 12 what else is good out in chitown any good clubs we can go to i have out of towners from the dirty south coming let me know homeboys


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

7 more days and its pahtay times!


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

TOGETHER C.C. Will be there


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 4 2010, 02:19 PM~18985920
> *if the banquet is over at 12 what else is good out in chitown any good clubs we can go to i have out of towners from the dirty south coming let me know homeboys
> *


There is a club/ sports bar not 2 far from the banquet..Buzz Bomb 6301 W.73rd Street Bedford Park ILL 60638 They play house and classics on sat nights.. :biggrin: Also, open till 4 am


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 6 2010, 09:54 PM~19004536
> *There is a club/ sports bar not 2 far from the banquet..Buzz Bomb  6301 W.73rd Street Bedford Park ILL 60638 They play house and classics on sat nights..  :biggrin: Also, open till 4 am
> *


you got that right lucky and if we get enough car clubs going maybe we can set up some drink specials.


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 4 2010, 02:19 PM~18985920
> *if the banquet is over at 12 what else is good out in chitown any good clubs we can go to i have out of towners from the dirty south coming let me know homeboys
> *


Downtown chicago is the spot to be .They a few strips where you could bar hop all night .


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

5 days :around: :run: hno:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23+Nov 6 2010, 10:54 PM~19004536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SomosunO (Apr 9, 2009)

SomosunO memphis: estamos listos :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ALMOST TIME CABRONESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 11 2010, 03:47 PM~19044516
> *ALMOST TIME CABRONESSSSSSSSSSS
> *




FIERRRROOOOOO PARIENTE! AY NOMAS

:biggrin: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 4 2010, 02:19 PM~18985920
> *if the banquet is over at 12 what else is good out in chitown any good clubs we can go to i have out of towners from the dirty south coming let me know homeboys
> *


*I LIVE OUT HERE CAMARADA SO IF YALLZ WANNA HOOK UP HIT ME ON PM I GET OUTTA WORK ABOUT 10:30PM ANYWAY*


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

see yall tomorow uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

this time tomorrow we gonna be smashed!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

party time my dear friends...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

I wanna give a big shotout to all da clubs and soloriders that made it out to da banquet and helped made. It a success! Thanks again for helping keep the movement alive!!!!


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

:nicoderm: QVO SOMOSUNO CC. BIG PROMPS AND CONGRATS ONE MORE TIME TO YOU VATOS FOR YOUR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET, HAD A GREAT TIME YOU VATOS WENT ALL OUT. IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERYBODY FROM ALL THE CHICAGO CC'S FAMILY AND LIKE JOSE SAID ONE BIG CAR CLUB, ORALE!.LOWRIDING MOVIMIENTO WILL NEVER DIE. "TOGETHER" C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I almost made a BIG suprise visit, but couldn't go. I hope all went well and trust everyone had a GREAT time !!! Big props to SOMOS UNO OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER CAR CLUB and all their familias who made this event possible. A SPECIAL CONGRATULATIONS to Jose Torres,the FOUNDING FATHER !!!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*Want to take the time to thank "SomosunO" for one hell of time last night.....it was a great banquet all around.....100% was glad we were apart of this great event..... Joses speach was right on much love to him and the whole SomosunO crew!...from your brothers in this lowriding brotherhood "SolitoS"* :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MAGIC_@Nov 14 2010, 09:14 AM~19064269
> *:nicoderm: QVO SOMOSUNO CC. BIG PROMPS AND CONGRATS ONE MORE TIME TO YOU VATOS FOR YOUR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET, HAD A GREAT TIME YOU VATOS WENT ALL OUT. IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERYBODY FROM ALL THE CHICAGO CC'S FAMILY AND LIKE JOSE SAID ONE BIG CAR CLUB, ORALE!.LOWRIDING MOVIMIENTO WILL NEVER DIE. "TOGETHER" C.C.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a great time last night, thanks to the whole SomosunO family it was one hell of a night. It was fun hanging out with everyone, plus I'm enjoying my 42"flat screen I won :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

had a ggod time last nite, was alittle disapointed louie didnt have his bear hat on, but other than that it was a good time


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just finished uploading pics here yaw go enjoy. 

these are just pics of da club and our familys gettin everthing ready :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

last minute roll call by prez makin sure everything was ready to go.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

all 4 chapters reppin hard


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

shot time!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

da looks on these nukkas after da 1 to many shots :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2010, 07:04 PM~19067038
> *all 4 chapters reppin hard
> 
> 
> ...


You GUYS clean up pretty good !!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 14 2010, 07:09 PM~19067069
> *You GUYS clean up pretty good !!!  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just a few random shots


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

da one thing u will never ever ever ever ever hear!! wheres tank???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

took some pics wit our fan club :naughty: so louie gave them da scary bear look and i gave them da suprize buttsecks face


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

On behalf of the INDEPENDENT C C family we would like to thank SOMOSUNO CC for a great time last night.. Also, congrats on your 15 years as a club :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 14 2010, 07:21 PM~19067163
> *On behalf of  the INDEPENDENT C C family we would like to thank SOMOSUNO CC for a great time last night.. Also, congrats on your 15 years as a club  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro! glad yaw made it out and had a great time!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19067163
> *On behalf of  the INDEPENDENT C C family we would like to thank SOMOSUNO CC for a great time last night.. Also, congrats on your 15 years as a club  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

louies famous bear pose!


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 14 2010, 07:21 PM~19067163
> *On behalf of  the INDEPENDENT C C family we would like to thank SOMOSUNO CC for a great time last night.. Also, congrats on your 15 years as a club  :biggrin:
> *


definitely want to thank SOMOSUNO C.C. for a great time and for the rims that my wife won. keep up the great work and congrats on the 15yrs. Indepenent C.C.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

white people thats all i got to say bout these pics :ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Nov 14 2010, 07:32 PM~19067249
> *definitely want to thank SOMOSUNO C.C. for a great time and for the rims that my wife won. keep up the great work and congrats on the 15yrs.  Indepenent C.C.
> *


hey bro my 50$ offer still stands for them rims :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

wautown and milwaukee sgt at arms :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

famo gonna love this pic


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2010, 07:33 PM~19067255
> *hey bro my 50$ offer still stands for them rims  :happysad:
> *


naw my wife wants those rims for her new caddy..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Nov 14 2010, 07:42 PM~19067317
> *naw my wife wants those rims for her new caddy..
> *


ok last offer 65 and a pack of skittle the tropical ones too :wow:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2010, 07:44 PM~19067340
> *ok last offer 65 and a pack of skittle the tropical ones too  :wow:
> *


damn the tropical ones thats a hard decision. i got to sleep on that one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Nov 14 2010, 07:45 PM~19067352
> *damn the tropical ones thats a hard decision. i got to sleep on that one
> *


ok u got til tomorrow


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

DA WALK OF SHAME!! 































U CANT GET A LAWSUIT FOR A SLIPNFALL IF EVERYONE IS WATCHING U DO IT DA WRONG WAY.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

all da homies on da homies on the way out.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

GREAT PARTY SomosunO C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Nov 14 2010, 09:39 PM~19068486
> *GREAT PARTY SomosunO C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME.
> *


thanks for comin homie :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Bad ass time with bad ass people.....SomosunO got down*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2010, 07:32 PM~19067251
> *white people thats all i got to say bout these pics :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


_*End result for brother Bob lol*_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*major major props to Jose "PRES FROM SOMOSUNO" he never backed down once from any of the shots us tequileros were bustin' out!*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

da look on pitbulls face :roflmao: is that after he found out that da red stuff in da pitchers wasnt koolaid :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or when he realized his new flat screen tv wasnt worth a shit cause he had no cable at home :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2010, 09:56 PM~19068725
> *da look on pitbulls face  :roflmao:  is that after he found out that da red stuff in da pitchers wasnt koolaid :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or when he realized his new flat screen tv wasnt worth a shit cause he had no cable at home :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 14 2010, 09:58 PM~19068737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanks for comin out famo it was a blast like always!! see yaw at viejitos xmas party


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2010, 10:02 PM~19068774
> *thanks for comin out famo it was a blast like always!! see yaw at viejitos xmas party
> *


_Wouldn't of missed this bad ass event famo....and yep see you there!_


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

someone was fuked up guess who


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## J-town49 (Apr 13, 2009)

Had a great time at the banquet congrats on 15 yrs !!! 

Thanks for everything !!!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

THUMBSUP :biggrin:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

hay jose im sorry i didnt make it . i see you guys hade a good time i am very sorry that i didnt make it tell your club im sorry . till next time peace out  

old school members only car club of chicago


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2010, 08:30 PM~19067239
> *louies famous bear pose!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

What can i say but another great event.Great people,great music,great food and best of all a big LOWRIDER ORGANIZATION UNITED.Congratulations Somosuno car club and i wish you many more years to come !!!


Great to see everyone .


Ecalderon....


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Ill be posting some pictures late this afternoon or evening.

This is just how the night got started :0 uffin: :thumbsup: :around:  hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

wish i could have made it


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

THANX FOR A GREAT TIME MY DAUGHTER EVEN HAD FUN, AND THATS HARD!!! LOL. IT WAS GREAT I SEEN EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME!!! THANX AGAIN

PesadoS C.C.
DIAMOND GIRL & POOKIE


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

Congrats to SomosunO we had a great time everything turned out well. It was good seeing everyone again since ive been kind of M.I.A the last 2 seasons but regardless im there showing support. Once again Congrats and I'll see everyone at the Viejitos Xmas Party.....God Willing


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 10:15 AM~19071632
> *Ill be posting some pictures late this afternoon or evening.
> 
> This is just how the night got started  :0  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :around:    hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Nov 15 2010, 10:38 AM~19071766
> *THANX FOR A GREAT TIME MY DAUGHTER EVEN HAD FUN, AND THATS HARD!!! LOL. IT WAS GREAT I SEEN EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME!!! THANX AGAIN
> 
> PesadoS C.C.
> ...


thanks for coming out :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2010, 07:14 PM~19067111
> *da one thing u will never ever ever ever ever hear!! wheres tank???
> 
> 
> ...


LOL NOO it was "I cant SEE tank" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Nov 15 2010, 10:15 AM~19071632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was hard NOT to have a good time there


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*A BIG CONGRATS TO SOMOSUNO C.C.! WE HAD A WONDERFUL TIME, GOOD FOOD , MUSIC AND PEOPLE! * :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 15 2010, 12:48 PM~19072258
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> x2! Thanks to Somos Uno cc for hosting a great event. ViejitoS had a blast!
> 
> ...


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

*
Tank is TANKED! HAHA*


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 12:36 AM~19070123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  why does bigspook go that i gotta poo look?


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 01:47 PM~19072777
> * why does bigspook go that i gotta poo look?
> *


i tink its more like im fuked up rt now look


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 12:52 PM~19072807
> *i tink its  more like im fuked up rt now look
> *


:nono: definately a "i gotta poo!" pic..


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 01:53 PM~19072821
> *:nono: definately a "i gotta poo!" pic..
> *


same look i guess
:happysad:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chicaddi, *louies90,* latinwarrior13


y this whole time i thought u were married to a white woman


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

id like to thank all my brothas and sistas that made it out to our banquet.. it was a bad ass time.. time flew by when we wished time would have sat still.. good times and many more to come..


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 01:57 PM~19072846
> * id like to thank all my brothas and sistas that made it out to our banquet.. it was a bad ass time.. time flew by when we wished time would have sat still.. good times and many more to come..
> *


did anybody go to the after party ??


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 12:56 PM~19072844
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chicaddi, louies90, latinwarrior13
> y this whole time i thought u were married to a white woman
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: she's a 1/4 white and 3/4's filipina.. :dunno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 12:58 PM~19072855
> *did anybody go to the after party ??
> *


  i guess a lot of people went to buzz bomb's afterwards.. i went back to my room.. i was tired as hell.. most guys got back by 4 am i guess..


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 01:58 PM~19072859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: she's a 1/4 white and 3/4's filipina.. :dunno:
> *


 :happysad: just saying


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 12:59 PM~19072875
> *:happysad: just saying
> *


  she a cool ninja.


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 01:59 PM~19072873
> * i guess a lot of people went to buzz bomb's afterwards.. i went back to my room.. i was tired as hell.. most guys got back by 4 am i guess..
> *


we planed on going but i was too fuked up at the end :happysad: 








my wife said i was doing this the whole ride home i showed her the pic the nxt day so she could know the meaning of it :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 02:01 PM~19072889
> * she a cool ninja.
> *


  thats all that matters


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 01:01 PM~19072899
> *we planed on going but i was too fuked up at the end  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you motherfukkers made me take like 20 pics like that! im gonna have to copyright that shit!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 01:02 PM~19072906
> * thats all that matters
> *


  thats what call her.. ninja, kuasimoto, hey *****, hey koninchiwa.. and many more..


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 02:05 PM~19072933
> * thats what call her.. ninja, kuasimoto, hey *****, hey koninchiwa.. and many more..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 3whlcmry, chicaddi, *angelm75*, rdiaz4854


told u we were gonna 4 get the dolly,s


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 01:01 PM~19072899
> *we planed on going but i was too fuked up at the end  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 15 2010, 01:22 PM~19073053
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: im copyrighting that shit.. on the phone with the lawyers now!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 11:58 AM~19072855
> *did anybody go to the after party ??
> *











The after party was good bro to bad you guys couldnt make it... Even the big homies came out.. :biggrin: Once again have to give it up to SomosunO C.C. for throwing a great banquet for everyone :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 01:01 PM~19072899
> *we planed on going but i was too fuked up at the end  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


that cold wind knocked out a bunch of motherfuckers after walking out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 15 2010, 01:24 PM~19073065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 12:01 PM~19072899
> *we planed on going but i was too fuked up at the end  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

thats fuuny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 01:57 PM~19072846
> * id like to thank all my brothas and sistas that made it out to our banquet.. it was a bad ass time.. time flew by when we wished time would have sat still.. good times and many more to come..
> *


sorry I was not able to attend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 02:05 PM~19072933
> * thats what call her.. ninja, kuasimoto, hey *****, hey koninchiwa.. and many more..
> *


la taiwann


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 15 2010, 11:59 AM~19072338
> *
> NICE PICS DOGGY!!! THANX FOR SHARING CARNAL! FIRME TIME & GREAT MEMORIES! :biggrin:  *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 15 2010, 11:59 AM~19072338
> *
> x2!  Thanks to Somos Uno cc for hosting a great event.  ViejitoS had a blast!
> One for our homie Magic!
> ...



Badas shots doggie.GoodTimes :thumbsup: Thank you bro.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2010, 01:54 PM~19073295
> *sorry I was not able to attend.
> *


  its all good carnal.. next time ill mmake sure you can homie..


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

I dont know what to say about this one lmao :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 10:12 AM~19071622
> *What can i say but another great event.Great people,great music,great food and best of all a big LOWRIDER ORGANIZATION UNITED.Congratulations Somosuno car club and i wish you many more years to come !!!
> Great to see everyone .
> Ecalderon....
> ...


  thanks a lot for everything mi magic.. we really do appreciate the shit out of you and your bad ass pics..


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 03:06 PM~19073848
> *I dont know what to say about this one lmao :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that motherfukker was everywhere!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 03:07 PM~19073866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass..


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 02:01 PM~19072899
> *we planed on going but i was too fuked up at the end  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: omg!!! yea u wer kinda messed up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 03:06 PM~19073848
> *I dont know what to say about this one lmao :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i ruined a lot of pics :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 15 2010, 03:16 PM~19073946
> *i ruined a lot of pics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



lmao


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Ah man ,people all over started to get crazy on the dance floor.Marcy ,i have you on the dance floor getting down old school style. Good Times !

Barrio Geting down !


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 03:18 PM~19073961
> *lmao
> 
> 
> ...


that or the pedo bear :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Nov 15 2010, 04:14 PM~19073928
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: omg!!! yea u wer kinda messed up
> *


 :yes: 
but im a good drunk


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 15 2010, 02:45 PM~19073221
> *that cold wind knocked out a bunch of motherfuckers after walking out  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 i really dont member the ride home :happysad:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

me n the wife had a good time


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 02:50 PM~19074233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the drink that did Mario in? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :rofl:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Great Pictures chicaddy .Keep them coming .


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thanks somosuno for a great time. i had a lot of fun kicking it with the chi town jente! congrats on your 15!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 05:05 PM~19074337
> *Great Pictures chicaddy .Keep them coming .
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 15 2010, 04:07 PM~19074344
> *thanks somosuno for a great time. i had a lot of fun kicking it with the chi town jente! congrats on your 15!
> *


  thank you guys for coming homie..


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 03:57 PM~19074299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  beautiful wife for your beady eyed rat face self homie.. :cheesy:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 05:08 PM~19074353
> * beautiful wife for your beady eyed rat face self homie..  :cheesy:
> *


  tanks



























wat wait :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:10 PM~19074358
> *  tanks
> wat wait  :angry:
> *


:h5:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

i dont even member taking this pic :happysad:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:11 PM~19074366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: i wouldve remembered..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:11 PM~19074366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you took that when you ran over asking me to find louie cause u wanted da bear pic wit him alone. :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 05:12 PM~19074380
> *:scrutinize: i wouldve remembered..
> *


i know  i should have


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 15 2010, 05:14 PM~19074392
> *you took that when you ran over asking me to find louie cause u wanted da bear pic wit him alone.  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: forball i know that could be true :happysad:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 03:07 PM~19074348
> * thank you guys for coming homie..
> *


 uffin: and i forgot to take pics cuz i was too busy taking shots  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:14 PM~19074397
> *i know    i should have
> *


  that chick made a lot of heads turn.. purrty ass chick..


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 10:15 AM~19071632
> *Ill be posting some pictures late this afternoon or evening.
> 
> This is just how the night got started  :0  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :around:    hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Had a great time at the banquet :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 15 2010, 04:17 PM~19074418
> *uffin:  and i forgot to take pics cuz i was too busy taking shots   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  i was to busy.. my wife has some.. ill uplaod tomorrow..


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Nov 15 2010, 02:07 PM~19073866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piche magic .You realy know how to capture those great moments carnal.The way you snap away thos shots realy create magic :biggrin: 

You sick homeboy


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 05:21 PM~19074450
> * that chick made a lot of heads turn.. purrty ass chick..
> *


she was also at the streetlow show taking pics


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 04:21 PM~19074450
> * that chick made a lot of heads turn.. purrty ass chick..
> *


 :yes: what's up magic wheres that pic of puppet and me with the model :naughty:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:22 PM~19074465
> *she was also at the streetlow show taking pics
> *


  oh i know..


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 04:25 PM~19074484
> *:yes: what's up magic wheres that pic of puppet and me with the model :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: that rucca walked by and everyone would stare and then stared back to see where their viejas were!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:24 PM~19074480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: pinche vince trying to get foos caught up..


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 04:28 PM~19074500
> *:roflmao: that rucca walked by and everyone would stare and then stared back to see where their viejas were!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 03:28 PM~19074500
> *:roflmao: that rucca walked by and everyone would stare and then stared back to see where their viejas were!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :rant:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 03:24 PM~19074480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is kristal.She is one hot tamale.I think that is 1 of Ecalderon model .Cant wait to see what he has in store with this ruca :thumbsup:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 05:28 PM~19074500
> *:roflmao: that rucca walked by and everyone would stare and then stared back to see where their viejas were!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Nov 15 2010, 05:30 PM~19074525
> *that is kristal.She is one hot tamale.I think that is 1 of Ecalderon model .Cant wait to see what he has in store with this ruca :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 04:29 PM~19074516
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


el grumpy was looking and then turned back around.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:22 PM~19074462
> *Piche magic .You realy know how to capture those great moments carnal.The way you snap away thos shots realy create magic  :biggrin:
> 
> You sick homeboy
> *



Thank you bro.I appreciate that :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:31 PM~19074538
> *:happysad:
> *


wahahaha! did you get the evil eye if your wife caught you looking? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 05:34 PM~19074571
> *wahahaha! did you get the evil eye if your wife caught you looking?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no she ask if that was the gorl from the show so i had a reason to look


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:35 PM~19074581
> *no she ask if that was the gorl from the show so i had a reason to look
> *


 :happysad: my wife knows i always look..


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 04:25 PM~19074484
> *:yes: what's up magic wheres that pic of puppet and me with the model :naughty:
> *


Ready for it ? I dont want to be responsible if someone gets a black eye :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 05:37 PM~19074594
> *:happysad: my wife knows i always look..
> *


x2


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:38 PM~19074602
> *Ready for it ? I dont want to be responsible if someone gets a black eye  :biggrin:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 04:38 PM~19074608
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:30 PM~19074525
> *that is kristal.She is one hot tamale.I think that is 1 of Ecalderon model .Cant wait to see what he has in store with this ruca :thumbsup:
> *


Sssshhhhhhhhh lol :biggrin: 


Wait till 2011 :0 Got some really nice stuff coming out .


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:41 PM~19074639
> *Sssshhhhhhhhh lol :biggrin:
> Wait till 2011  :0 Got some really nice stuff coming out .
> *


 :wow: womens? or better pics?


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 05:41 PM~19074639
> *Sssshhhhhhhhh lol :biggrin:
> Wait till 2011  :0 Got some really nice stuff coming out .
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Nov 15 2010, 04:42 PM~19074654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 04:25 PM~19074484
> *:yes: what's up magic wheres that pic of puppet and me with the model :naughty:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:48 PM~19074723
> *You going to have to wait bro  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: great thing about me.. i have lots of patience!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 05:51 PM~19074755
> *:biggrin: great thing about me.. i have lots of patience!
> *











thats cause u hybernate all winter long


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:49 PM~19074735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 03:49 PM~19074735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:03 PM~19074869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

One of your sick shots homeboy.Damnnn


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:56 PM~19074804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 06:08 PM~19074912
> *:happysad:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 05:03 PM~19074869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass mi magic..


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 05:03 PM~19074869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass pic!!!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi+Nov 15 2010, 06:06 PM~19074893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: StreetStyleChicago, angelm75, viejitos54, Ecalderon, crazymexicano101, elspock84, amistad, Cyclo, Chi-Town boi

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 05:13 PM~19074961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 15 2010, 05:15 PM~19074981
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: StreetStyleChicago, angelm75, viejitos54, Ecalderon, crazymexicano101, elspock84, amistad, Cyclo, Chi-Town boi
> 
> ...


what's up ESE :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 15 2010, 05:15 PM~19074981
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: StreetStyleChicago, angelm75, viejitos54, Ecalderon, crazymexicano101, elspock84, amistad, Cyclo, Chi-Town boi
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 04:56 PM~19074804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and gets right back to work in da spring. but wit the economy  hes also doin some sidejobs as a bootleg easter bunny :happysad:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:
looks like everyone had a good time.i need to buy a suit so i can come to these banquets


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 05:13 PM~19074961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking badassss!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 15 2010, 05:17 PM~19075001
> *and gets right back to work in da spring. but wit the economy    hes also doin some sidejobs as a bootleg easter bunny  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: i fucking hate you!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 15 2010, 06:17 PM~19075001
> *and gets right back to work in da spring. but wit the economy    hes also doin some sidejobs as a bootleg easter bunny  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dam he is a multi tasker


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 05:20 PM~19075029
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dam he is a multi tasker
> *


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 04:08 PM~19073872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that motherfukker was everywhere!
> *


EL METIDO LOOKING ASS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 15 2010, 05:39 PM~19075194
> *EL METIDO LOOKING ASS
> *


hey did yaw get them carnitas o que pedo??


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:06 PM~19073848
> *I dont know what to say about this one lmao :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SEMON ON 18TH AND ASHLAND GOOD FOOD


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks like it was a great turn-out...Good to see some of the old faces...


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:04 PM~19074877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Con El Carnal Sleepy , Para los que no saben , He is one of the many O.G.s that paved the way for our Lowrider Cultura here in Chicago . Before us it was them . I am Honored to know most of them & call them Carnales . Long live our Cultura ! Orale Ed , Gracias Carnal for takin this Pic & posting . Big Props Para Somosuno c.c. Estuvo Chingon la Fiesta !

Amistad c.c.


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:25 PM~19074019
> *Ah man ,people all over started to get crazy on the dance floor.Marcy ,i have you on the dance floor getting down old school style. Good Times !
> 
> Barrio Geting down !
> ...





no u didn't!!!!!!!!! wtf :twak: :buttkick: but this a good 1 fuckin ana!!! lmfao


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

Had a great time


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 15 2010, 05:17 PM~19074418
> *uffin:  and i forgot to take pics cuz i was too busy taking shots   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



naw for real couldn't tell lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Nov 15 2010, 06:36 PM~19075701
> *no u didn't!!!!!!!!! wtf  :twak:  :buttkick: but this a good 1 fuckin ana!!! lmfao
> *


lol


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Andy and wally in the house !!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*THIS IS WHAT WE DO BEST*






> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 02:25 PM~19074019
> *Ah man ,people all over started to get crazy on the dance floor.Marcy ,i have you on the dance floor getting down old school style. Good Times !
> 
> Barrio Geting down !
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 07:44 PM~19076317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRRRRRRR BAD ASS MI MAGIC


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MAGIC_@Nov 14 2010, 11:14 AM~19064269
> *:nicoderm: QVO SOMOSUNO CC. BIG PROMPS AND CONGRATS ONE MORE TIME TO YOU VATOS FOR YOUR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET, HAD A GREAT TIME YOU VATOS WENT ALL OUT. IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERYBODY FROM ALL THE CHICAGO CC'S FAMILY AND LIKE JOSE SAID ONE BIG CAR CLUB, ORALE!.LOWRIDING MOVIMIENTO WILL NEVER DIE. "TOGETHER" C.C.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SomosunO (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Nov 15 2010, 06:24 PM~19075596
> *Con El Carnal Sleepy , Para los que no saben , He is one of the many O.G.s that paved the way for our Lowrider Cultura here in Chicago . Before us it was them . I am Honored to know most of them & call them Carnales . Long live our Cultura ! Orale Ed , Gracias Carnal for takin this Pic & posting . Big Props Para Somosuno c.c. Estuvo Chingon la Fiesta !
> 
> Amistad c.c.
> *


  hope you had a blast carnal..


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Familia for life baby!
 






> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:03 PM~19074869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*It wasn't me......LOL!*



> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 02:25 PM~19074019
> *Ah man ,people all over started to get crazy on the dance floor.Marcy ,i have you on the dance floor getting down old school style. Good Times !
> 
> Barrio Geting down !
> ...


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Congratulationsto Somosuno car club for 15 year's of pure love and thanks for the good time we had and see you all on the next one......!*


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*TOGETHER & ORIGINALES*


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

DRE & ARTY TALKING SHIT LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Nov 16 2010, 11:18 AM~19081823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: in the powder room?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 16 2010, 11:29 AM~19081890
> *:ugh: in the powder room?
> *


he was getting some special sauce for his hair :wow:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Nov 15 2010, 05:30 PM~19074525
> *that is kristal.She is one hot tamale.I think that is 1 of Ecalderon model .Cant wait to see what he has in store with this ruca :thumbsup:
> *


oh good, I didnt want to stare too much just incase she was someone ol lady. :happysad: 


Now its all :naughty:




had a great time that night, tHanks for a good party SomosunO


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 16 2010, 01:48 PM~19082409
> *oh good, I didnt want to stare too much just incase she was someone ol lady. :happysad:
> Now its all :naughty:
> had a great time that night, tHanks for a good party SomosunO
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

TOGETHER NEVER LEAVES HOME WITH OUT THERE TEQUILA


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN ON BEHALF OF TOGETHER CAR CLUB CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 15 YEAR ANNIVERARY.WE WISH YOU GUYS THE VERY BEST.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

^^^^^^

Cool Pics


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Nov 16 2010, 02:32 PM~19083293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks again for coming out guys!! see yaw at viejitos xmas party!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 07:23 PM~19076113
> *Andy and wally in the house !!
> 
> 
> ...


Orale E! Good seeing u.

ON BEHALF OF SUENOS DIVINOS C.C.
CONGRATULATIONS TO SOMOSUNO C.C. ON YOUR 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

GREAT PICS CALDERON REALLY NICE!!!! :worship: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 15 2010, 03:29 PM~19074515
> *:ugh: pinche vince trying to get foos caught up..
> *


its not my fault you guys are some sucios :boink: :roflmao: the hood is watching!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Nov 17 2010, 09:53 AM~19091546
> *GREAT PICS CALDERON REALLY NICE!!!!  :worship:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: x2


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Nov 17 2010, 10:53 AM~19091546
> *GREAT PICS CALDERON REALLY NICE!!!!  :worship:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



x999999999999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

no mo pics


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 18 2010, 04:27 PM~19103486
> *no mo pics
> *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Ill try posting a few more.The rest will be with somosuno. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~+Nov 17 2010, 10:53 AM~19091546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks casper.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Nov 17 2010, 01:07 PM~19092590
> *its not my fault you guys are some sucios :boink:  :roflmao: the hood is watching!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 19 2010, 10:58 AM~19110076
> *Ill try posting a few more.The rest will be with somosuno. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Nov 16 2010, 11:35 AM~19082310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING CARNALES .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 06:13 PM~19074961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics bro. what lens were you shooting with?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:06 PM~19073848
> *I dont know what to say about this one lmao :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL look at the guy in the back. LOL he is like OH COME ON! NOT AGAIN LOL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 23 2010, 10:10 AM~19141743
> *LOL look at the guy in the back. LOL he is like OH COME ON! NOT AGAIN LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:06 PM~19073848
> *I dont know what to say about this one lmao :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


was lowrico behind him ?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 15 2010, 02:55 PM~19074288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the homie that gets down dancing ?


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 28 2010, 11:43 PM~19187732
> *is this the homie that gets down dancing ?
> *


yeah hes the one u seen at our banquet. :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Nov 23 2010, 10:08 AM~19141724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's up big dawg :wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 29 2010, 10:46 AM~19189322
> *24-70mm and my 70-200mm
> 
> Thanks Nims
> ...


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 8 2010, 09:48 AM~19271780
> *
> *











the set of rims my boy Angel won at the banquet


----------

